# Do you play any instruments?



## iamSharon (Sep 12, 2021)

Some day I would love to learn how to play the saxophone, piano, and violin. I currently know how to play a little of clarinet and guitar. I also like to sing. 

Do you like to play any instruments? Are there any that you wish to learn how to play?


----------



## safeinsanity (Sep 13, 2021)

I play drums, sing, and write music and poetry from time to time. 😊


----------



## MamaFrankie (Nov 14, 2021)

Piano and harmonica.


----------



## Lammchen (Nov 14, 2021)

I play the flute and tin whistle (also called the penny whistle). I need to practice again because it's been a while since I played but I always love to play Christmas songs!


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 17, 2021)

I learned the flute when I was 10 & 11. Played in our school band. Though I wasn’t that good at it. I was “okay” but I found out I didn’t have a knack for music, just like art. I can however appreciate people learning an instrument. It takes dedication & a commitment.


----------



## Foxy (Nov 17, 2021)

Guitar but I haven't played in years, all my calluses are gone.


----------



## Pig Hip (Nov 17, 2021)

I play drums and any and all percussion instruments you have. Timpani, Glockenspiel, congas, timbales, bongos. On and on. If it gets hit, I have mastered it.


----------



## Shole (Nov 19, 2021)

I wish, I never learned playing one and now I am just too tiered and overflown with work and hobbies that I can't find time to do it.


----------



## willowtigger (Dec 4, 2021)

i cant play instruments

the most i ever managed was "hot cross buns" on the recorder


----------



## Jasony (Dec 21, 2021)

I play drums the most.  My other instruments are guitar, keyboard, piano, and bass guitar.  I'm also trying to learn the banjo but haven't never actually touched one.  I'm just memorizing chords.  I was sort of O.K. at the violin but have forgotten it.


----------



## dfarmer2001 (Jan 30, 2022)

Back in middle school, I had learned to play the flute. However, I have always been able to play the drums by ear. Some people may think that playing the drums isn't difficult, but there's a difference between being on beat with the other instruments and singers and not being on beat. I've encountered several people who think they can play the drums, but beating them isn't "playing" them. You have to stay on beat with everyone else. I can play on beat with nearly any type of music, but my preference is playing during church.


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 3, 2022)

I am not good playing instruments, but I love the sounds of guitar, piano, arching an expert playing through any of them gives me immense satisfaction.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Feb 28, 2022)

I had to play a recorder for school and hated it.  I took piano lessons as a kid one summer but never got into it.  I haven't played any instruments in a while and probably forget the little I knew about recorder and piano because it's been so long.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't play any instruments, however, when I was in my teens I tried to learn guitar. I went for a 6 weeks class. But later I stopped practicing and I forget everything.


----------

